# Rusty Got Dirty



## Scott 8 (Nov 20, 2008)

Rusty had fun at the lake yesterday.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 20, 2008)

"Stay off the sofa, Rusty! DOWN, I say! *DOWN*! - Oh my, too late. Darling, didn't they have special offers at the furniture discount this week?"  

How on earth DID you get Rusty clean before he could get back in?


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 20, 2008)

HOLY crap! lol thats one dirty looking dog hahaha what the heck did it do :O


----------



## ATXshots (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness...he looks like he had fun! I hope he got clean before the car ride home!


----------



## keybq (Nov 20, 2008)

wow looks like he was having some fun.


----------



## AtlPikMan (Nov 20, 2008)

Excuse Me...Mr Rusty, Your Eviction Papers Have Been Filed....


----------



## ypperin (Nov 20, 2008)

LOL love it! Seems your dog and my kid would get along great!

What do ya think??


----------



## DRoberts (Nov 20, 2008)

Hope he walked home.


----------



## Scott 8 (Nov 20, 2008)

He was easy to clean. I just threw a stick in the lake and he swam to get it,  that cleaned most of his body. For his face I took him to the launch ramp and splashed his face till he was clean.   We walked up the ramp away from to mud to the car.  

He loved every minute of it.


----------



## Scott 8 (Nov 26, 2008)

Rusty Clean.


----------



## jeffturner (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Ypperin..  That was cool your kid and his dog. he he he...


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 9, 2008)

My Beagle hates the water in the lake or pool, but he absolutely LOVES a mud puddle...lol


----------



## Chiller (Dec 9, 2008)

Now that is a bath waiting to happen.:lmao:


----------



## Lyncca (Dec 9, 2008)

LOL. That's awesome! I would frame that!


----------

